# UV sterilizer installation question



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Can you install a UV sterilizer on a HOB power filter by splicing the intake tube of the Uv serilizer into the middle of the intake tube of the HOB filter. OR do you have to use box filters of power heads.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you try to splice into the intake of the other filter, you'll only partially fill the UV until it's easier for the water to ignore it and just keep going straight than to try to push against what's in the UV. In other words, it won't work.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Use a powerhead. Assuming you've got strong tops, sit the UV on top of the tank and have the return out of the UV pointing straight down back into the water.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

i dont have a powerhead.......... a box filter will also work and i think i can get a hold of one of those easier

this was my plan Sterilizer hanging on back in case there was a mixup, sorry drawing sucks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, so now you want to pump the water over the top of the tank and then back down into the filter, eh?
That REALLY won't work. Just get a small powerhead, already.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> That REALLY won't work. Just get a small powerhead, already.


Ok gosh!!! *runs away crying*


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can push water up that high no problem, but it's mighty hard to pull it. That's the problem. You'd also have to prime the thing somehow by filling it all up with water so it would run, and you'd have to redo that every time the pump was stopped for whatever reason. It would quickly be a royal pain. Finally, if it even did work, you'd run a risk of cavitation, which would mess up your pH and dissolved gases ratio. Trust me, you'd be far better off just using a small powerhead.


----------

